# Spare Parts for 2004 Brake Caliper



## ElDuderino (Feb 21, 2004)

Hi Campag Fans and Techs,

Been searching the internet for a replacement rear brake pivot nut for a 2004 Campagnolo Record Brake caliper. Couldn't find it at ebikestop or branfordbike. Anyone know where to find it? The original is cracked somehow, fairly sure it's part 11 in the diagram.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

http://www.ochsnerusa-store.com/products.php?cat=1


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

I looked through that ochsner page as well, if its there I missed it but its hard to tell what all you're looking at.


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

..try Vecchios in Boulder, if he doesn't have it he will get if for you


----------

